# FOTD Catch-up 12/01/07: Neutral Smokey FOTD



## bjorne_again (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys, this is a FOTD from 2 months ago that I really liked cause I actually looked like a normal person - no wild colours here. I felt like I looked hot, which I normally don't when I wear makeup - I just feel bright and colourful. Anyway, here it is, hope you like it!































































partially closed eyes:

























k, this one is horribly wonky, but i think it shows the cheek and lid colours nicely:





close-ups:




















flash/no flash comparisons:




















FACE:
EM Golden Fair + Fair Neutral intensive foundations
EM Fair Concealer
MAC So Ceylon[ <3!!! ] on cheeks

EYES:
UDPP
MAC Shell CCB
MAC White Wheat e/s as highlighter
MAC Twillery e/s all over inner lid
MAC Elite e/s on middle/outter lid
MAC MAC Coco Beach pigment on outter lid, crease, and lower lid
MAC Carbon e/s in crease, over liner, on lower lid
MAC Feline k/p as liner
MAC Coquette e/s on brows
Quo #800 lashes

LIPS:
MAC Style It Up l/s
MAC Fashion Pack l/g


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 6, 2008)

How pretty! I really like those neutrals on you, it changes and it suits you really well


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 6, 2008)

WHOAH!!!! I never noticed how incredibly blue & gorgeous your eyes are until you posted this! I think i always concentrate too much on your colors & blending skills that i totally miss what natural beauty you have... WOW!!! I can see why you felt HOT cause you totally looked it! Just amazing girl


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 6, 2008)

You look beautiful and you have gorgeous eyes!  I love the colors used, as always.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 6, 2008)

SO are stunning!! I absolutely love the second FOTD!!!!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 6, 2008)

Everything about this is perfect.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 6, 2008)

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 6, 2008)

This is so different from what you normally do!  I am totally in love with this look!  You should do these more often!  Gorgeous!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 6, 2008)

I am so envious of your eyes, they are absolutely beautiful!
And, you had every right to feel 'hot', because you looked
the part!  I so love this look!


----------



## eenermcc (Feb 6, 2008)

This is gorgeous!  Almost took my breath away!  And your lips are beautiful, too!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 6, 2008)

ur stunning. i loOoOOoOoOoove it! i wish i had beautiful baby blues like u, brown eyes can be so boring sometimes, and blues can bring out makeup soooo much better! lucky butt. ^^ and i want ur makeup skills too heheee


----------



## macmama22 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your eyes are stunning! I love the colors on you.


----------



## entipy (Feb 6, 2008)

This is absolutely beautiful!! I love your bright colors, but boy do you shine wearing this!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2008)

such a great look for you!  Your eye color really pops with this neutral e/s.  Great job!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 7, 2008)

*~*I love this look!!!*~*


----------



## Ciara (Feb 7, 2008)

Simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Penn (Feb 7, 2008)

you look so hot! neutrals look awesome on you


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_This is so different from what you normally do!  I am totally in love with this look!  You should do these more often!  Gorgeous!_

 
I completely agree. As awesome as your bright, colourful FOTDs are, this is just so pretty. You look way too hot to be a normal person.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 7, 2008)

This is very subtle and gorgeous! I really like the shape of your brows and your bright blue eyes!


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 7, 2008)

gorgeous look. I think the color complement your eyes so well that I just kept on staring into your beautiful eyes.  very very pretty


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gorgeous! Your eyes just pop! And you look sexy


----------



## Perple1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow! I have missed seeing your face. Your hair is much longer! Love your neutral look!  BTW, how is your mum?


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 7, 2008)

This is SO gorgeous! You could seduce the world with your eyes!


----------



## Jot (Feb 7, 2008)

No wonder you felt good as you sure do look it. Love this. You have such beautiful blue eyes. The colours are fab.
I'd love a tut for this xx


----------



## landonsmother (Feb 7, 2008)

this is really gorgeous!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 7, 2008)

You look adorable! You rock any look!


----------



## Vlada (Feb 7, 2008)

Those shades do wonders with your already-amazing eyes!


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 7, 2008)

love the colors you used, thanks


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 7, 2008)

That is SUCH a great look! I love it! You look beautiful!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful and I freakin love your eyebrows. Tut please.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Feb 7, 2008)

very beautiful!!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 7, 2008)

ok i love your cam whoring... like the only person that can cam whore and i'm totally intrigued with every photo! i adore your makeup!


----------



## nikki (Feb 7, 2008)

These colors make your eyes POP!!!!  Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 7, 2008)

Agree! this is gorgeous!


----------



## creamcookie (Feb 7, 2008)

lol wow you took like a million pics of yourself! I could see why though, the look is amazing hehe


----------



## mena22787 (Feb 7, 2008)

LOVE it! tut!


----------



## mandragora (Feb 8, 2008)

Gorgeous neutral look!  Love how the gold/brown brings out your lovely baby blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Stunning as usual.


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 10, 2008)

Your eyes are beautiful! Look the look


----------



## oriGINAl (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh you are gorgeous! You are also great at makeup!


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 17, 2008)

You are smashingly pretty with this look!


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 17, 2008)

You are smashingly pretty with this look!


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks really good!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 17, 2008)

very soft and sultry look!!


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Mar 17, 2008)

lol, i see why you got so picture happy
love the eyes


----------



## Saints (Mar 17, 2008)

Amazing, you have such pretty eyes


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 17, 2008)

You look beautiful!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 17, 2008)

I am so jealous of your eyebrows!  They are fantastic!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 18, 2008)

u r so pretty <3 I love neutrals on you!!!


----------



## meiming (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_This is SO gorgeous! You could seduce the world with your eyes!_

 
I totally agree with this! I love how it's so subtle but I can't help but gaze and gaze into your beautiful blue eyes. Very complimentary combo to just make it POP!!


----------



## AKsnoangel (Mar 25, 2008)

Seriously!  Hook us up with a tut!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 26, 2008)

amazing! I always love ur work!


----------



## p3nut (Mar 27, 2008)

The gold REALLY makes your eyes pop!!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jun 25, 2008)

Very pretty! I love neutrals!


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

I love the colors you used on your eyes, so pretty...I am definitely trying this look out on myself!


----------



## ceci (Aug 18, 2008)

Pretty! i love this!


----------



## mwala (Sep 6, 2008)

i love your hair and your smile--so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and the colors really compliment your blue eyes


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 7, 2008)

Such a pretty look for you!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Love the colour on the eyes.


----------



## mishameesh (Sep 7, 2008)

You look gorgeous! I'm always mesmerized by your beautiful blue eyes! This look really shows them off!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG! You look freaking hot!


----------



## LadyC23 (Sep 7, 2008)

The colors look great on you. Your eyes are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Asphyxia (Sep 7, 2008)

Very pretty. Love the brows.


----------



## duddelle (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow.  Best look for blue eyes ever. I think I might get the Coquette you used on your brows for mine.  I'm using expresso right now, but it's a bit darker than I want. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 8, 2008)

You look fab with this look! Love the eyes!


----------



## tlc7788 (Sep 8, 2008)

adore yr blue eyes and your flawless skin!


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 25, 2008)

Love it! The colors are beautiful.


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 25, 2008)

beautiful! i love it!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Nov 28, 2008)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!! I love this look -- the colours work together beautifully...thank you for sharing these photos & I hope you continue posting


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 29, 2008)

pretty eyes! love the lashes!


----------

